# AI Prime settings files (share)



## aubie98 (Apr 22, 2017)

been tweaking my settings on the 54 gallon corner, trying to approximate the time-course of the finnex planted+ 24/7. Here's what I've got so far: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1zBht-Y-xHuBOtF36QtYmqpSnWn2KMfWl/view?usp=sharing

I have to say these lights are pretty darned awesome and you have total control over the spectrum/intensity of the lights.

One feature I think would be really (REALLY REALLY) cool would be an approximation of PAR given different spectrum/intensities and tank heights. It of course would be only a rough approximation, but ball park would still be pretty helpful. OR flip-side would be it would be pretty cool to give the light a desired PAR value and have it automatically adjust the LEDs for you.


----------



## Jaybo (Apr 10, 2018)

Are you just running the one light? What are your tank dimensions? Setting up my 40gallon soon amd im gonna try my prime on it and het a smaller light for my 16gallon so ill gove your settings a try. Any pictures?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## aubie98 (Apr 22, 2017)

Jaybo said:


> Are you just running the one light? What are your tank dimensions? Setting up my 40gallon soon amd im gonna try my prime on it and het a smaller light for my 16gallon so ill gove your settings a try. Any pictures?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


I'll be running 2 lights (one master,one slave) on a 54 gallon corner tank (~27.5 inch/side); no pictures yet b/c I'm still putting the tank together. Hopefully will have livestock in the tank sometime around mid-Sept.


----------



## rollinghighlander (Apr 25, 2018)

Do you have any settings for tanks that have red plants? I have all my settings on 35% on each channel... Might be helping me grow BGA

My red plants are turning green..

Sent from my SM-N950W using Tapatalk


----------



## aubie98 (Apr 22, 2017)

rollinghighlander said:


> Do you have any settings for tanks that have red plants? I have all my settings on 35% on each channel... Might be helping me grow BGA
> 
> My red plants are turning green..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950W using Tapatalk


I won't many red plants in this tank, and I am by far not an expert when it comes to spectrum and plant growth.

But here is a thread I found on another forum discussing the issue: Spectrum for red plants | AquaScaping World Forum

It seems that the blue and red spectrum are useful for making red plants grow and display their best color.

So, in not even trying to maximize the red or blue spectrum, my spectrum at greatest intensity (1-4) is very high in the blue spectrum, but kinda low in the red. You could jack up the red leds to provide more red light without making the leds look too red.


----------



## Riekk (Apr 3, 2017)

I just got this light last week and have been loving it so far. Its on a brand new 20 gallon tank that's 24x15x13. It seems to be enough light but who knows because at just a week in, the plants really haven't even started growing yet. 

Anyway, I figured out how to export my settings but I can't figure out how to import settings. I'd like to take a look at yours. Here's a screenshot of mine and a link to the file. 

I have the blues come on early into afternoon when all channels come on, then finish with reds in the evening. It's a 12 hour cycle and I really like it so far but I really have no clue what I'm doing or how effective it is.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1eYOmKKBF9MEsIluS5ODtk1r4pmgkvOxS/view?usp=drivesdk


----------



## aubie98 (Apr 22, 2017)

Riekk said:


> I just got this light last week and have been loving it so far. Its on a brand new 20 gallon tank that's 24x15x13. It seems to be enough light but who knows because at just a week in, the plants really haven't even started growing yet.
> 
> Anyway, I figured out how to export my settings but I can't figure out how to import settings. I'd like to take a look at yours. Here's a screenshot of mine and a link to the file.
> 
> ...


Looks like you're using the app to control the lights? On the web version of the control panel, the upload and download options are both under the share symbol (symbol to the far right under the graph).

https://www.theaquariumsolution.com...downloads/Setting up AI Prime or Hydra HD.pdf

The document above lays out how to access the control panel from the web portal; apparently settings files can't be saved to a phone or a tablet, so it doesn't look like you can upload someone else's files if using an app.

If you download my settings, you'll notice that my sunset is much more purple than yours. I really like the reddish/orangish tone of your sunset. Might have to steal your settings there.


----------



## kendrid (May 15, 2010)

aubie98 said:


> I just got my two Prime HD FW that I'm going to put over my 54 gallon tank and just figured out that you can upload/download your schedule as a .aip file.
> 
> So, played around with the lights today and downloaded this file. I know a few members have Primes and I thought it would be a cool idea to have a thread where we share all of our settings.
> 
> ...


Thanks for making this thread. I just setup one Prime HD FW over my 93 low tech cube and getting the colors how I want is/was difficult. Using your configuration file was a nice starting point.

Running the preview mode I have found one interesting thing with my fish. When sunrise starts to ramp up almost all of my fish dart to the top of the tank. Then once it is daylight they resume their normal positions. It seems to be a natural feeding habit. I work from home so tomorrow I'll get to see with a normal ramp-up if they continue to do it. 

I agree with other posters in other threads that the warm white LEDs are too yellow. I really don't like that look but that is a benefit of this light, I was able to turn them way down.


----------



## aubie98 (Apr 22, 2017)

kendrid said:


> Thanks for making this thread. I just setup one Prime HD FW over my 93 low tech cube and getting the colors how I want is/was difficult. Using your configuration file was a nice starting point.
> 
> Running the preview mode I have found one interesting thing with my fish. When sunrise starts to ramp up almost all of my fish dart to the top of the tank. Then once it is daylight they resume their normal positions. It seems to be a natural feeding habit. I work from home so tomorrow I'll get to see with a normal ramp-up if they continue to do it.
> 
> I agree with other posters in other threads that the warm white LEDs are too yellow. I really don't like that look but that is a benefit of this light, I was able to turn them way down.


yeah, the warm whites are way too yellow. I just flooded my tank yesterday and got to see how everything looks throughout the day and having the warms at ~20% during my peak made the tank look dingy and washed out. I just tinkered with the settings and took them all the way down to 0 and upped the cool whites and blue to 100% and red to 85%. I like that look much better. 

The warm whites are good when trying to get that sunrise/sunset reddish/orangish hue though.


----------



## kendrid (May 15, 2010)

aubie98 said:


> yeah, the warm whites are way too yellow. I just flooded my tank yesterday and got to see how everything looks throughout the day and having the warms at ~20% during my peak made the tank look dingy and washed out. I just tinkered with the settings and took them all the way down to 0 and upped the cool whites and blue to 100% and red to 85%. I like that look much better.
> 
> The warm whites are good when trying to get that sunrise/sunset reddish/orangish hue though.


I just looked and my blue is 100, red 85, cool 90. It is fairly neutral color tone IMO. My other tank is a 125 reef so I am used to blue heavy tanks. 

I am looking forward to seeing the sunrise and sunset. In preview mode the colors look good.


----------



## LiQuiD SmoKe (Mar 13, 2015)

Glad there are more threads on these lights now. I think we all can agree that there is not enough info out there for us to follow, so we must all go through the trial and error and share our results. I was using another members settings (prostudent) from another thread on this forum for a while. I was not pleased with my steam plants as they grew really tall and not lush. After doing some reading on red light, I read that its strength was probably the cause. I decided to only lower that, so see if I can get different results. 

I am currently running 4 of these lights on my 125gal. I recently re-scaped and am still making tweaks after a leak issue. Here are the settings I was using, but I changed the red to 80%.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2020)

This is an older post, but it’s been really helpful to me - thanks! Have you further updated your settings? If so, would you mind sharing the file?


----------

